

Disney and FOSS: Fun and FUD in the Magic Kingdom? - giZm0
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Disney-and-FOSS-Fun-and-FUD-in-the-Magic-Kingdom-76008.html

======
josho
There is no evidence that this was anything more than simply bad writing. No
comment from the screenwriter, nor Disney, but lots of quotes from opinionated
bloggers.

The article is just bad journalism, and likely linux insider looking for page
views.

